# Goldman Sachs (Jersey City) VS. 1IFC (Hong Kong)



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Which building looks better? Goldman Sachs in Jersey City or 1IFC in HK?

Goldman Sachs









1IFC


----------



## Perth4life3 (Nov 14, 2004)

Goldman Sachs


----------



## ENDOPHINS (Dec 8, 2004)

1IFC...
the Top of the Goldman Sachs looks so dull ..


----------



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)

same architect....same desing basically....a tie


----------



## dannykylaw (Sep 25, 2005)

TowersNYC said:


> same architect....same desing basically....a tie



You are telling right! Not much different in design. So... 50/50.


----------



## Johan (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah they are more or less identical just the top of the buildings differ slightly


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

ENDOPHINS said:


> 1IFC...
> the Top of the Goldman Sachs looks so dull ..


I agree. I do prefer the aggressive "teeth" of 1IFC. Although 1IFC is much less prominent in Hong Kong's skyline than the Goldman Sach is in New Jersey.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

1 IFC - I like its crown and deeper blue color more than GS.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

^ditto, but they're both neat. I like the height of 1IFC more too.


----------



## dannykylaw (Sep 25, 2005)

which one is talller ? How many feet differ in height?


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

I prefer Goldman Sachs, actually--it looks more modern and graceful with its curved facade.


----------



## ENDOPHINS (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## dannykylaw (Sep 25, 2005)

ENDOPHINS said:


>



After you posted these two photos, I'm feeling 1ifc is won a nose
of horse.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

1IFC


----------



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

They look the same....so its a tie....however if i were to seem em in person i could give a true answer. 100% IFC.....100% JERSEY


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

if you want teeth on the top of your skyscraper check out the one in pittsburgh.
anyways, between the 2, the goldman sachs truly looks graceful while the other looks odd at the top. people need to stop wacking off to this guy pelli and how he puts these teeth on his buildings.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

both are great towers, no doubt. but i voted for 1IFC


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Goldman Sachs don't look good IMO...

It looks like they forgot to finish it.


----------

